# Sticky  ABKC's Code of Ethics



## pitbullmamanatl

*Code of Ethics*

  The American Bully Kennel Club is devoted to the continued protection, betterment and advancement of the American Bully.

The following Code of Ethics is predicated upon this fundamental philosophy: 
1. I believe and accept that the breed and its welfare are of paramount importance and supersede any other commitment to American Bully, whether that is personal, competitive, or financial.
2. I will at all times try to be constructive and instructive in my dealings with other members and with the general public.
3. I will strive to educate all interested owners or potential owners about the breed and its needs in order to foster responsible dog ownership.
4. I will behave in a manner that is conducive to the purposes of the Group.
5. To the extent that my abilities allow, I will honor all written contracts and/or guarantees. I understand that failure to do so risk expulsion from the Group.
6. I will maintain an environment of consistently high standards of care for all dogs owned by me.
7. I will provide high quality veterinary care for my dogs throughout their lifetimes, including euthanasia if/when it becomes necessary, recognizing that this is one of the responsibilities of dog ownership.
8.* I agree that my dog(s) are my responsibility and should never end up in a shelter, if I cannot take care of my dogs I will do everything in my power to re-home the dog(s) so they do not end up in shelters.*
9. I agree to follow recommendations set forth by ABKC such as microchip, DNA and health testing for all my dogs.
10. I will strive to conform to any and all laws pertaining to dogs in my community.
11.* I will be honest in any and all advertising that I may place for the promotion of my dogs, my breeding program or my kennel.*
12. I will help this group with any Events, Shows or B.B.Q.'s with donations or time put in at these events.
13. I will monitor the group board for any wrong doing. Making sure that the board members are obeying the rule set by management.
14. I agree that all contracts or agreements between breeders and owners regarding stud services, sale of dogs and puppies, co-ownerships or co-breedings, guarantees regarding live litters, sales or other services should be put in writing for the protection of all involved parties.

*I will not:* 
1. Sell, give away or otherwise transfer dogs to any pet shop, either on consignment or outright, nor will I transfer dogs to any medical facility, animal wholesaler, auction, or raffle.
2. Knowingly sell to unethical breeders or other persons whose intent to resell is known or suspect.
3. Purchase any American Bully or any litter in its entirety for resale to any individual or commercial establishment.
4. Falsify pedigrees, medical clearances or breeding information.

*Considerations While Exhibiting* 
While exhibiting any animal owned by me at any ABKC sanctioned show:
1. I will act in accordance with the Constitution by always demonstrating good manners and sportsmanship both inside and outside of the show ring.
2. I will exercise consideration to all other exhibitors and their dogs, and especially to the judges, stewards, show committee and club members, remembering at all times that my America Bully and I are representing our breed and ABKC.
3. I will act in accordance with all ABKC rules.
4. I agree that if I am a novice, I will consult the breeder of my dog or some other experienced breeder as to the quality of my dog before I consider producing a litter of puppies.
5. The show venue should always be left in the condition it was found. Exhibitors are to take their dogs out in the designated "potty" areas and pick up their dog's waste from the grounds.
6. All dogs should be taken out to potty before entering the show venue, and again before entering the show ring. If for any reason a dog has an accident inside the venue or show ring, it is the responsibility of the owner/exhibitor to thoroughly clean up the waste.
7. The judging and the decision made in the ring is the Judge's opinion that day, and Exhibitor should accept this gracefully. Rude gestures or comments regarding the judge's decision are prohibited inside and outside the ring.
8. Exhibitors are encourages to ask the Judges questions after the show or class. This should always be conducted in a non-confrontational and respectful manner; a discourteous manner will not change the outcome.
9. Exhibitors' dogs should be clean, well groomed and trained to perform show ring procedures.
10. The appearance of both dog and exhibitor represents the respect for their dogs, the registry and the sport; therefore it also important for the exhibitor to be presentable and in appropriate attire, appearing neat and clean.
11. Experienced exhibitors should make an effort to help new ones; keeping in mind that we were all new at one time and the help of others was much appreciated.
The ABKC strives for their sanctioned shows and events to be positive and a family oriented environment; therefore exhibitors should do everything in their power to maintain the integrity of the ABKC. It is highly discouraged that exhibitors start rumors and/or make negative comments about dogs, other exhibitors or judges. A dog show is an evaluation of breeding stock. The Judges' decision in the ring plays a key role in determining the future of the breed. This sport is taken seriously by our Judges who have spent years breeding, showing, and studying dogs before becoming licensed ABKC Judges. The exhibitors should take the sport seriously as well. The behavior and manner in which exhibitors' conduct themselves is a reflection of the degree of commitment they have to their dogs, the breed and to the sport.

* Stud Dogs* 
If I am the owner of a stud dog:
1. I will *NOT *breed any male owned by me without the actual registration paperwork in my name and in my possession.
2. ABKC recommends having my stud dog(s) micro chipped, health tested and DNA before breeding.
3. I will keep accurate records of all breedings and pedigrees.
4. *I will use my dog only on those bitches I feel are an asset to the breed.*
5.* I will use my dog only on bitches that I believe to be temperamentally and structurally sound, and not affected with any serious disease or serious inheritable defect, are in good physical condition, and that are at least one (1) years of age and not over ten (10).*
6. I will use my puppy only after he reaches the age of twelve (12) months.
7. I will personally supervise every breeding, keep other stud dogs away from the bitch, and use only the stud dog selected by the bitch owner.
8. I will insist that all details concerning the mating be agreed upon before the mating takes place and recognize that all such details are best written down in a signed contract for the protection of both parties. I will also supply a signed Stud Service Certificate to the owner of the bitch at the time of mating.
9. I will allow one free return service by the same dog to the same bitch if the bitch does not conceive or does not produce a viable litter, so long as I still own the dog.
10. I will sign the litter registration form when it is presented to me by the bitch owner but only after the litter is on the ground.
11. If I am asked, I will do my best to assist the owner of the bitch in placing puppies resulting from a mating with my dog.

*Brood Bitches* 
If I am the owner of a brood bitch:
1. I will breed my bitch only if I know her to be of sound temperament and structure, and not affected with any serious disease or serious inheritable defect.
2. I will use my bitch only with stud dogs that I believe to be temperamentally and structurally sound, and not affected with any serious disease or serious inheritable defect and are in good physical condition.
3. I will not breed my bitch before she has reached the age of one and a half years (1 1/2) and then only if she is physically and emotionally mature enough to handle a litter.
4. ABKC recommends having my brood bitch(s) micro chipped, health tested and DNA before breeding.
5. *I will not breed my bitch after she has passed her tenth (10) birthday, nor allow her to have more than two (2) litters in succession (i.e. back to back with no season in between), nor allow her to rear more than six (6) litters in her lifetime.*
6. I will insist that all details concerning the mating be agreed upon before the mating takes place and recognize the importance of a written contract detailing all such agreements with the owner of the stud dog.
7. I will have any puppy that is born with a crippling defect or that is suffering from an irreversible illness humanely euthanized by a veterinarian, realizing that this is part of being a responsible breeder.
8. I agree to provide proper medical care, diet, socialization, and exercise to the dam and her puppies and to be prepared to keep all of the puppies for as long as is necessary in order to place them in suitable homes.

*The Transfer of Puppies and Adult Dogs* 
For each puppy or dog transferred by me, I will provide the following:
1. Full identification of the dog including the registered name and number(s) of the sire and dam, the litter registration number(s) or the individual registered name and number(s) of the dog if available, a written pedigree documenting at least three (3) generations, a complete written medical history including a health certificate signed by a veterinarian, information on any vaccinations and wormings still due and their approximate due dates.
2. I will not allow any puppy to permanently leave my premises before the age of eight (8) weeks
3. ABKC recommends having any puppy that leaves my premises to be micro chipped or require new owners to have it done.
4. I agree to have a contract for every dog that leaves my premises.
ABKC suggest to all owners that they have their dogs DNA'd, micro chipped and health tested- it is not required or mandatory yet but could be in the future.

I agree to abide by the code of ethics set forth by the ABKC by registering my dogs and litters with the ABKC. If it is found by the ABKC board that anyone is not abiding by the code of ethics they risk expulsion or suspension by the ABKC. The ABKC board will hear all complaints filed by individuals and groups. The ABKC board decision is final.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Now if only they would enforce them then that is a step in the right direction.


----------

